# Sony Rx-1



## hippoeater (Sep 27, 2012)

Just curious - how interested are you guys in purchasing this camera as a secondary backup to your DSLR? If not this specific sony rx-1 how about a canon full frame compact camera?

Is there a market for it? What's a price you'd be willing to pay?

While the rx-1 looks and sounds amazing - I don't know that I could stomach spending 3k on a fixed lens camera. The idea behind it is awesome tho. I'm reading lots of rumors of the nex-9 (or whatever it ends up being) that will be Sony's FF mirrorless camera entry. 

Now that I might pick up.

Kinda interested what everyone's thoughts were on this.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 27, 2012)

hippoeater said:


> Just curious - how interested are you guys in purchasing this camera as a secondary backup to your DSLR? If not this specific sony rx-1 how about a canon full frame compact camera?
> 
> Is there a market for it? What's a price you'd be willing to pay?
> 
> ...



Its an amazing camera, and wouldn't mind the fixed lens. Its just that I rather get an EOS-M for 799$


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't afford it even if I would, but Sony proved this technology is available now, so it means in 3-4 years it will be mainstream. Thank you, Sony.


----------



## PVS (Sep 27, 2012)

well, since most of the time I lug FM2n with tiny 35/2 lens I'm pretty much interested in buying RX-1 once the film is gone.


----------



## Zlatko (Sep 27, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> hippoeater said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious - how interested are you guys in purchasing this camera as a secondary backup to your DSLR? If not this specific sony rx-1 how about a canon full frame compact camera?
> ...



I agree, the Sony looks amazing. The few image samples that Sony has posted look amazing too. But it's pretty expensive. The EOS-M isn't _that_ different from the Sony and is just a small fraction of the price ($800 vs. $2,800). As far as I can tell, the key differences are that the EOS-M has an APS-C sensor and lacks the manual aperture dial and ... well ... likely the Sony offers better image quality. On the other hand, the EOS-M accepts interchangeable lenses, while the Sony doesn't.


----------



## Wiki Tango (Sep 27, 2012)

for those interested in SONY
i caught a snapshot of the RX1 @ the photokina:



SONY RX1 by Ingo Kwiat, on Flickr

...maybe this camera is a kind of inspiration for an EOS M-6 with a FF sensor an EF mount :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't seen any reviews, but Sony's reputation alone is enough for me to stay away. How long will they support it after its discontinued? 2 years at most?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm waiting for the price to drop. Hopefully around $1900....I might be dreaming :

Love the size and IQ.....just amazing.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 23, 2013)

not interested at all. for that price, I could get two new L lenses, or the 5D MK III. I get that the small size is great, but if I wanted portability I'd still rather get a m4/3 or NEX or whatever, and still have money left for an L lens.


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 23, 2013)

Steve Huff loves the RX-1 and does a comparison with the Fuji XE-1.

http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2013/01/18/quick-comparison-sony-rx1-vs-fuji-x-e1-iq-af-speed-and-iso/

I prefer the XE-1 because of price and ergonomics. 
The new X-Trans 2 sensor should close the gaps even further, so take a look at the fixed 35mm Fuji X100s:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/fuji-x100s/fuji-x100sA.HTM

This has on-chip phase AF as well as contrast AF.
It's not FF but it doesn't need to be to give great results.

Forget the Nex 6 unless you predominantly want video. I have one with the new 16-50 and 35 F/1.8 and the IQ cannot touch the Fuji.

ET


----------



## sanj (Jan 23, 2013)

I am so tempted. But will make do with fuji x100 till next version shows up of rx1. Hoping the cost will be better and of course it will be faster...


----------



## J.R. (Jan 23, 2013)

Wiki Tango said:


> for those interested in SONY
> i caught a snapshot of the RX1 @ the photokina:
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the hood at the bottom right?... Does it come as part of the kit or do you buy it separately for £50???


----------



## DanielG. (Jan 23, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Is that the hood at the bottom right?... Does it come as part of the kit or do you buy it separately for £50???



You're one funny guy: the hood is £149.
(http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dcc-other-accessories/lhp-1)


----------



## J.R. (Jan 23, 2013)

DanielG. said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the hood at the bottom right?... Does it come as part of the kit or do you buy it separately for £50???
> ...



OMG! I pulled the £50 out of thin air ... But £149 ... Incredible. 

I felt exceedingly shortchanged when my RX-100 didn't come with a dedicated battery charger (I can buy one separately but then why is not part of the kit?) but these £149 are enough to startle me even in my current sleep deprived state.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just ordered one. I played with it yesterday @ sony storeAGAIN. I doubt the next FF nex-9 will be smaller than current rx1, due to fixed lens. Can't wait, I'll post some pics once the camera arrived.


----------

